# Fan speed in .27 beta 4?



## Murtagh (Aug 16, 2009)

where is the place I can adjust fan speed in the ATITool .27 beta 4? Is there even a place for it? I know how to overclock but I cant find the fan speed. I keep having a message that says "Display driver atikmdag stopped responding and has succesfully recovered" and I read that can be fixed by running fan at 100% which i knew ATITool could do. I am using a Radeon HD 4850 and vista 64-bit. Thanks for any help.


----------



## erocker (Sep 1, 2009)

Use GPUTool http://forums.techpowerup.com/forumdisplay.php?f=69

ATi Tool .27 beta 4 came out before the HD4xxx series


----------

